# Wb



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Made it out sat eve into the nite............. Very nice out, water temp 80 and the lake is up at least 3ft or so..........The moon was a glowing orange sliver, very low.... Was tough fishing but we managed to get one........ 37iner, 9ft down at 4mph, Firetiger tuff shad............ Good luck all...... Remember with the water temp rising, be ready with release tools and cam, stress the fish minimal and keep in water and be very quick with your photos, and back in for good quick release...........


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

nice fish and definitely something to keep in mind on the release. where did you launch and how are the ramps?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I launched out campgrounds ramp............. Ramps were good to go even wit high water, no issues..........


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Well Done Man... I was out there running tuff shads & lil ernies... no luck for me. Was a nice evening though.


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Is the night bite better for muskies. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

